
[Objective] C++: What Could Possibly Go Wrong? - AlexeyBrin
https://realm.io/news/altconf-peter-steinberger-objective-c++-what-could-possibly-go-wrong/
======
makecheck
A lot of good points about the language. I use Objective-C++ too, and it has
been very convenient even before Clang came along.

One problem though (which I found years ago but I believe is still true):
Objective-C exceptions did _not_ properly call C++ destructors. This can hose
RAII objects when an NSException shows up unexpectedly. The work-around I
found was to essentially add a "@catch" in key areas and manually tear down
key objects but I never found a perfect solution.

